# هل السياره التى تعمل بالماء حقيقه ام خيال



## محمد الحوثري (6 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من الاخوان الرد على سؤلى حيث انى قمت بعة تجارب فى هذا الصدد ولكن النتيجه ان الماء يسخن المعنى انى لا احصل على خلية تحليل الماء بل على سخان ماء واليكم التجربه لقد احضرت سية الواح من السالستيل وربطها مع بعض واحضرت الماء ووضعت به مسحوق بيكربونات الصوديوم او البكمبودر ووضعت الالواح فى الماء بحيث كل قصب لحاله وبه ستة الواح من السانلستيل اى عند القطب السالب ستة الواح وعند القطب الموجب ستة الواح الكل لوحه فى خليه واحدة الرؤيا سخان للماء فقط لا غير اين هو التحويل الى هيدروجين واكسجين يا سادة هل هو ضحك على العقول ام مذا انا اسالكم بالله ما هو هذا وهل هناك خطاء ما هو ارجو الرد بسرعة :69::71::17::83:


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أبريل 2010)

على حد علمي لا توجد سيارة تعمل بالماء
إلا لو كنت تقصد أنك ستستعمل الماء كمصدر للهيدروجين
وفي هذه الحالة الطاقة التي ستحلل بها الماء من باب أولى أن تحرك السيارة بها مباشرة


----------



## محمد الحوثري (6 أبريل 2010)

اجو منك ان تشرح لى شرح وتفى هل الصودى الكاويه هى بلاصح مية النار او الاسيد وبالانسبه اللالواح كيف يمكننى وضع لوح سالب واخر موجب كيف دلنى علا الخير ارجوك


----------



## د حسين (7 أبريل 2010)

*لاحياة لمن تنادي*

أخي العزيز محمد
تحية طيبة ....راجع مداخلاتي في الملتقى .. وستجد انني نصحت الجميع مرارا بالابتعاد عن هذه الأوهام فالسيارة غير موجودة والحديث عنها خدعة للنصب والابتزاز ... ولاتصدق كل ما تقرأ أو تسمع...
اما ما يخص توليد الهيدروجين فان ماذكره الأخ زملكاوي صحيح فالسيارة تسير على الهيدروجين وكلفة انتاج الهيدروجين أكبر من طاقته الحرارية فالعملية خسرانة ليس نقودا بل ميكانيكيا ...
وتجربتك لاستخراج الهيدروجين من تحليل الماء كهربائيا لاتحتاج الى كميات كبيرة من المواد الكيميائية حيث يكفي القليل جدا مما ذكرت اما الأسيد أو الصودا أو ملح الطعام والمهم الا يكون الماء مقطرا لأن هذه المواد المنحلة بالماء لن تستهلك وستبقى في المحلول مهما استخرجت من كميات من الهدروجين ...​أرجو أن تجيبني بقناعاتك وشكرا ... وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد الحوثري (7 أبريل 2010)

*ارجو من الاخ الدكتور حسين الرد على سؤالى*

شكرا على مداخلتك الدكتور حسين ولكن ارجو التوضيح اكثر حيث ان هناك مقاطع فديو تدل على ذلك ام ان هذه المقاطع مفبركه ارجو من الرد على سؤالى لانى فى حيره حيث يتحدثون عن مخترعين مثل الفلبينى دانيال الذى يقود سيارته بالماء المحلل الى هيدروجين فاين الخطاء الرجو منكم الرد


----------



## د حسين (8 أبريل 2010)

*الأخ محمد لاتحتار*

أخي العزيز محمد الحوثري المحترم 
ان الفيديو الذي تراه صحيح ظاهريا حيث أن المخترع المزعوم يخفي خزانا مملوءا مسبقا بالهيدروجين المضغوط يكفي لوحده لتشغيل السيارة لفترة كافية للتصوير والتجريب .
يوجد سيارات كثيرة تعمل على الهيدروجين منذ عشرات السنين والهيدروجين اهم وقود حاليا ومستقبلا ولكن الهيدروجين ذو الطاقة الكامنة العالية غاز يختلف تماما عن الماء السائل البسيط الذي هو آخر المطاف لعميات تحرير الطاقة الكامنة ولا يحتوي اية طاقة كامنة ولتزويد الماء بالطاقة يجب رفعه لللأعلى أو تحريكه بسرعة أو تحليله بالكهرباء أو رفع درجة حرارته وكل هذا مستهلك للطاقة .
ان عملية تحليل الماء والحصول على الهيدروجين عملية تستهلك طاقة كبيرة أكبر من التي سنحصل عليها من احتراقه والسبب بسيط جدا ...حيث ان مردود المحركات الانفجارية رغم كل التحسينات لاتعطي طاقة حركية أكثر من 25 % من الطاقة الكامنة للوقود وبالتالي يوجد خسارة بنسبة 75 % فكيف سنحلل الماء من نفس الطاقة الخسرانة ؟؟؟؟؟ للموضوع بقية واذا اردت الحوار الهادف ارجو ارسال رسالة خاصة ...... وشكرا ​


----------



## elaf_homce (11 أبريل 2010)

*المصححين الخطائين*

د.حسين من أين تأتي بكلامك وأرقامك الوهمية بختصار لن أناقش معادلاتك التي كلفتي بعض الوقت لأعرف مباشرة أنها لا تستند على شيء صحيح مثل هدر 75% من طاقة.
أما بنسبة لك أخ محمد الخلية التي قمت بعملها من أين مرجعها أقصد حين تريد أن تنفذ عمل على أرض واقع يجب أن يكون قد خطط له مسبقاً 
* 2 لا يوجد رد بسبب للغتك أخي غير مفهومة 
3 أسئلتك غير مفهومة 
نصيحة قم بأعمال مكتبية في البداية ثم أنطلق لتنفيذ أقصد أبحث عن خطة عمل خلية وقم بتقليدها ويحبذ أن تكون خطة ناجحة ورئيت أنتاجها ثم أعتمدها ثم قم بتنفيذها
كلنا قمنا بتفيذ على هذه الخطوات ونجحنا وأنا صممت خلية أعطتني 4 لتر غاز في دقيقة وأشعلت الغاز وأشتعل.
وقد قمت بتشغيل مولدة تعمل على البنزين على الأربعة اليترات من الهيدروكسي بنفسي وكان عملها ثابت 
*​


----------



## محمد الحوثري (11 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
ممكن يشرحلى كيفية ترتيب الاقطاب السالبه والاقطاب الموجبه وكيفية وضعها بين بعض ودلك الانه تمكن ان يكون الخلل هنا ولكن الذى لست مستوعبه ان الماء موصل جيد للكهرباء فكيف اذا نربص الاقصاب السالبه مالاقطاب الموجبه ونضعها فى الماء بمعنى اننا عملنا سخان للماء لااكثر ولا اقل ممكن شرح بالرسم لو سمحت


----------



## د حسين (12 أبريل 2010)

*الى السيد ايلاف*

يبدو انني بالغت عندما ذكرت المردود 25 % والحقيقة أنه 23 % فقط والمقصود بالمردود هو قيمة الطاقة الناتجة المفيدة الحركية من أصل مجموع الطاقة الكامنة في الوقود ..... راجع معلومات الوقود واستخدامه في المحركات ذات الاحتراق الداخلي.
وللمقارنة ان جسم الانسان والحيوانات بشكل عام تستفيد من الطاقة الكامنة بالغذاء على أحسن وجه وفيها يتجاوز المردود 90% ( سبحان الخالق ) وشكرا لهذا السؤال ​


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

محمد الحوثري قال:


> شكرا على مداخلتك الدكتور حسين ولكن ارجو التوضيح اكثر حيث ان هناك مقاطع فديو تدل على ذلك ام ان هذه المقاطع مفبركه ارجو من الرد على سؤالى لانى فى حيره حيث يتحدثون عن مخترعين مثل الفلبينى دانيال الذى يقود سيارته بالماء المحلل الى هيدروجين فاين الخطاء الرجو منكم الرد



لا يوجد فبركة لتلك الفديوهات 

ولكنها من العلوم المحرمة على الشعوب 

اسال استاذ فى الجامعه وسيخبرك بذالك 

وهذا مثال بسيط 
وفيها يعجز قانون حفظ الطاقة عن تفسيرها والذى اتخذه البعض اله له 

مع انه قانون من صنع البشر يقبل الخطاء 
ولكن هذا حال الكثير الكذب لديهم لاينفذ 



ولما كل هذا العداء لتلك التكنولوجيا والاصرار على تكذيبها بالمنتدى الا اذا كنت فعلا حقيقة يمكن تنفيذها مع بعض الدراسة 



شركة جانابكس اليابانية 

تنتج سيارة تستخدنم الماء فقط وقود لها 

لا بنزين 
لاسولار 

لا ديزل

لا غازطبيعي

فقط الماء 
سواء ماء المطر او البحر 

او حتى الشاي الياباني


من اليابان 


رابط الفديو من قناة تلفاز ال CNN العربية 


http://www.zshare.net/video/61149939d32e576b/


http://www.zshare.net/video/61149939d32e576b/

صورة وحدة توليد الكهرباء 
الصندوق الابيض 

ووحدة تحليل الماء بجوارها بالصندوق الاسود 

لاحظ اسلاك وخراطيم التوصيل بينهم 













صورة السيارة


فهل نشرات الاخبار العالمية تنشر اكاذيب ولمصلحة من 

ام ان هناك من لايريد ان ينتشر العلم بين العرب والمسلمين خاصة وجعله حقد ان يذل مافى وسعه على التكذيب بدون ادله 
سوى ان نصدق كذبه بدون دليل سوى اصرار على التكذيب ان اردت المزيد فيمكن بسهولة الدخول على موقع الشركة ومراسلتها لمعرفة المزيد 

لتعرف من الصادق من الكاذب


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

وهذا اختراع اخر لوقود الماء من بلد اخر


من تايوان

مخترع يحول سيارة للعمل على الماء كوقود بدلا من البنزين 

http://www.zshare.net/video/611511741ad00e1d/http://www.zshare.net/video/611511741ad00e1d/






http://www.zshare.net/video/611511741ad00e1d/


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

*وهذا مهندس سيارات من سريلانكا من سريلانكا*

من سريلانكا 

استطاع مهندس شاب 

ان يحول سيارتة من العمي بالوقود التقليدى الى العمل بالماء 
بعد تحليل الماء الى غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

فكل العالم تعلم هذا السر الذى وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى فى تلك القوة الخفية للماء

فهى المادة الوحيدة الازمة للحياة وهى المادة اللتى تطفئ النار 
وهى المادة اللتى ان احترقت رجعت لتصبح ماء مرة اخرى 

والان مع الصور والفديو 
http://www.zshare.net/video/611530899529c6a4/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611530899529c6a4/








http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=40842&stc=1&d=1244595132


هذا العلم ينتشر الان بسرعه على مستوى العالم 
ومع التعتيم عليه سنكون اخر من يعلم عنه شيئا

فهل نكذب اعيينا واذانننا لنصدق من يقول لنا ان كل شئ على الانترنت اكاذيب :67:


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

*سيارة تويوتا كورلا تعمل بالماء بعد تركيب جهاز الغاز الطبيعى لها*

من سريلانكا مرة اخرى 
ومع نفس المهندس المخترع لوقود الماء 

ومع سيارة اخرى قام بتغييرها لتعمل على الماء فقط

ساضيف بعض الصور للتوضيح 

وخاصة الاجزاء اللتى تستخدم فى عمل السيار اللتى تستخدم الغاز الطبيعي 

من منظم للضغط وموزع للغاز 

وستجدون باقى الشرح فى اول مشاركة بالموضوع
الان الى الصور والفديو 

http://www.zshare.net/video/611535646f4a9462/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611535646f4a9462/


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

شركة فى امريكا لتحويل السيارات لتعمل على الماء بدل البنزين والسولار والدينزل


-http://www.zshare.net/video/61148800393fde53/


http://www.zshare.net/video/61148800393fde53/





يوجد ملف فديو بالمرفقات






صورة وحدة تحليل الماء من داخل السيارة


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

*نشرات الاخبار العالمية تتحدث عن تلك التكنولوجيا وعليا ان نقبل !!!!!!!!!!!!*

شركة فى امريكا لتحويل السيارات لتعمل على الماء بدل البنزين والسولار والدينزل


-http://www.zshare.net/video/61148800393fde53/


http://www.zshare.net/video/61148800393fde53/





يوجد ملف فديو بالمرفقات






صورة وحدة تحليل الماء من داخل السيارة


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

*هذه اسهل الطرقلتشغيل السيارة على الماء لانه استخدم نظرية بخار الماء مع الهيدروجين*

سيارة مخترع رابع 



-









-
لنوع اخر من طرق التحول الى استخدام الماء كوقود
Car Runs With WATER car gas conversion save gas water to hho
http://www.zshare.net/video/611451023bf9b3cd/












http://www.zshare.net/download/611445945e2b441c/


من اراد ان ينقل هذا الموضوع الى منتديات او مواقع اخري فله ذالك ويمكنه ان يكتبه باسمه ولا داعى لان يذكر انه منقول 

فهذا العلم نقدمه لوجه الله تعالي


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

نموذج ثالث 


من كوريا 




=




لمخترع ثالث لسيارة تعمل على الماء وتحويله وقود بدل البنزين


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

*وقد جعل الله تعالى من الماء كل شئ حى وتلك من قدرات الماء الخفية عنا*

شركة امريكية تنتج ماكينات لحام وقطع المعادن باستخدام 

وقود الماء = الماء بعد تحليله 


وقد قام صاحب الاختراع بتحويل سيارتة للعمل على وقود الماء 

وذكر فى حديثه بنشرة الاخبار انه سافر بالسيارة مسافة 100 ميل = 161 كيلومتر 
واستهلك خلالها 4 بوصات مربعه من الماء 62 سم من الماء بمعنى مايزيد قليلا عن نصف كوب ماء 

هل تعلم عزيزى القارئ استهلاك تلك السيارة القديمة بالفديو من البنزين انه مايقرب من 15 لتر بنزين لكل 100 كيلومتر 

وفى تلك الرحلة ستحتاج الى 23 لتر بنزين 
البديل لها نصف كوب من الماء 
62 سنتيمتر مكعب من الماء = 23000 سنتيمتر من البنزين 
نفس الاداء مع الفرق الكبير فى توفير الاموال والمحافظة على البيئة

فغازات العادم هنا ستكون بخار ماء وفى البنزين ستكون اكاسيد مسرطنه وسحابة سوداء

كما ذكر صاحب الشركة فى نشرة الاخبار
الان مع الصور والفديو 


-
http://www.zshare.net/video/61158967b2b472d3/
http://www.zshare.net/video/61158967b2b472d3/

-بعملية حسابية بسيطة 

سنجد انه استهلك 303 لتر غاز من وقود الماء 
للسير بالسيارة لمسافة 100 ميل = 161 كيلومتر 

بمعدل 5لتر غاز بالدقيقة معدل متوسط 
بمعني اخر 

واحد سنتيمتر ماء لكل دقيقة ولكل 27 كيلومتر 

سبحان الله 
كما راينا فى اول مشاركة بالموضوع


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:
​ 

fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*


 
*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
* ​  أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
* ​ *
*  سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​ *
* ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​ *
* ​ *
*  فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​ *
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------



## soof (25 أبريل 2010)

> واحد سنتيمتر ماء لكل دقيقة ولكل 27 كيلومتر


----------



## jomma (26 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز محمد الحوثري المحترم ​
> 
> ان الفيديو الذي تراه صحيح ظاهريا حيث أن المخترع المزعوم يخفي خزانا مملوءا مسبقا بالهيدروجين المضغوط يكفي لوحده لتشغيل السيارة لفترة كافية للتصوير والتجريب .
> يوجد سيارات كثيرة تعمل على الهيدروجين منذ عشرات السنين والهيدروجين اهم وقود حاليا ومستقبلا ولكن الهيدروجين ذو الطاقة الكامنة العالية غاز يختلف تماما عن الماء السائل البسيط الذي هو آخر المطاف لعميات تحرير الطاقة الكامنة ولا يحتوي اية طاقة كامنة ولتزويد الماء بالطاقة يجب رفعه لللأعلى أو تحريكه بسرعة أو تحليله بالكهرباء أو رفع درجة حرارته وكل هذا مستهلك للطاقة .​
> ان عملية تحليل الماء والحصول على الهيدروجين عملية تستهلك طاقة كبيرة أكبر من التي سنحصل عليها من احتراقه والسبب بسيط جدا ...حيث ان مردود المحركات الانفجارية رغم كل التحسينات لاتعطي طاقة حركية أكثر من 25 % من الطاقة الكامنة للوقود وبالتالي يوجد خسارة بنسبة 75 % فكيف سنحلل الماء من نفس الطاقة الخسرانة ؟؟؟؟؟ للموضوع بقية واذا اردت الحوار الهادف ارجو ارسال رسالة خاصة ...... وشكرا ​


 
الأخ العزيز والدكتور الفاضل:
لقد ترددت كثيرا في المشاركة تحديدا في هذا الموضوع لأن جو النقاش مشحون كثيرا، وفي معظم الحالات خرج عن المألوف. لكن لي سؤال آمل أن اجد له جوابا وهو إذا كانت الطاقة المستهلكة للحصول على الهيدروجين أكبر بكثير من الطاقة التي سنحصل عليها من احتراقه، فكيف تم استخدام الهيدروجين طيلة هذه السنوات لتشغيل السيارات؟ ام هل كانت هناك اعتبارات أخرى؟

سؤالي الثاني: لماذا لا نبتعد قليل عن المحركات الإنفجارية ونحصر المناقشة في خلايا الوقود، وكما نعلم فإن خلية الوقود ليست بآلة حرارية ولا تخضع لقيود دورة كارنوت ولا للقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية، فهي تقوم مباشرة بتحويل طاقة الهيدروجين إلى طاقة كهربائية، والمراجع تشير إلى أن كفاءة خلية الوقود تكون أكبر من كفاءة دورة كارنوت عندما تكون درجة الحرارة العاملة أكبر من (تقريبا) 1500 كلفن، وللخلية الإيزنتروبية قد تصل الكفاءة إلى 100%.


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أبريل 2010)

jomma قال:


> الأخ العزيز والدكتور الفاضل:
> لقد ترددت كثيرا في المشاركة تحديدا في هذا الموضوع لأن جو النقاش مشحون كثيرا، وفي معظم الحالات خرج عن المألوف. لكن لي سؤال آمل أن اجد له جوابا وهو إذا كانت الطاقة المستهلكة للحصول على الهيدروجين أكبر بكثير من الطاقة التي سنحصل عليها من احتراقه، فكيف تم استخدام الهيدروجين طيلة هذه السنوات لتشغيل السيارات؟ ام هل كانت هناك اعتبارات أخرى؟
> 
> سؤالي الثاني: لماذا لا نبتعد قليل عن المحركات الإنفجارية ونحصر المناقشة في خلايا الوقود، وكما نعلم فإن خلية الوقود ليست بآلة حرارية ولا تخضع لقيود دورة كارنوت ولا للقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية، فهي تقوم مباشرة بتحويل طاقة الهيدروجين إلى طاقة كهربائية، والمراجع تشير إلى أن كفاءة خلية الوقود تكون أكبر من كفاءة دورة كارنوت عندما تكون درجة الحرارة العاملة أكبر من (تقريبا) 1500 كلفن، وللخلية الإيزنتروبية قد تصل الكفاءة إلى 100%.



أخي jomma
الأخ فجر الصباح يقول أن الطاقة المستخدمة في إنتاج الهيدروجين أقل من الطاقة الناتجة من التفاعل، ولو كانت هذه العبارة صحيحة لكان وقود الهيدروجين بالفعل يعطي كفاءة أكبر من 100% ويكون محرك دائم الحركة
المشكلة أن الأخ فجر الصباح ذكر هذا الأمر كعبارة تقريرية دو أن يضع مصدرا أو إثباتا

أما لو لم تكن العبارة صحيحة، وكانت طاقة التحليل أكبر من أو تساوي طاقة التفاعل، وكانت كفاءة المحرك لا تتعدى ال 100% فبالتأكيد ستحتاج السيارة إلى مصدر طاقة خارجي، وهذا المصدر الخارجي قد يكون في هذه الحالة، محطة لتزويد السيارة بالهيدروجين، وعلى حد علمي هذه المحطات موجودة بالفعل في بعض الدول، وإن كنت لا أعتقد أنها موجودة في كل الدول، انظر الرابط التالي
http://www.hydrogencarsnow.com/h2-fueling-station-locator-map.htm

أما عن الحصول على الهيدروجين فعلى حد علمي توجد عدة طرق لإنتاجه على المستوى الصناعي، مثله مثل كل الغازات الصناعية الأخرى، وأعتقد أن د. حسين لديه خبرة في هذا المجال حيث قام بتطوير وسيلة رخيصة لإنتاج الأكسجين صناعيا. أما عن مواصفات الهيدروجين المطلوبة لهذه السيارات، مثل درجة النقاوة، فليس لدي أدنى فكرة
لمزيد من التفاصيل عن إنتاج الهيدروجين اتطلع على الرابط التالي:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_production

أعرف أن ردي هذا ليس إجابة على سؤاليك، ولكن يمكنك اعتباره نقاشا حولهما​


----------



## jomma (26 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي jomma
> الأخ فجر الصباح يقول أن الطاقة المستخدمة في إنتاج الهيدروجين أقل من الطاقة الناتجة من التفاعل، ولو كانت هذه العبارة صحيحة لكان وقود الهيدروجين بالفعل يعطي كفاءة أكبر من 100% ويكون محرك دائم الحركة
> المشكلة أن الأخ فجر الصباح ذكر هذا الأمر كعبارة تقريرية دو أن يضع مصدرا أو إثباتا​
> أما لو لم تكن العبارة صحيحة، وكانت طاقة التحليل أكبر من أو تساوي طاقة التفاعل، وكانت كفاءة المحرك لا تتعدى ال 100% فبالتأكيد ستحتاج السيارة إلى مصدر طاقة خارجي، وهذا المصدر الخارجي قد يكون في هذه الحالة، محطة لتزويد السيارة بالهيدروجين، وعلى حد علمي هذه المحطات موجودة بالفعل في بعض الدول، وإن كنت لا أعتقد أنها موجودة في كل الدول، انظر الرابط التالي
> ...


 

نعم، كان القصد من السؤال الأول تحديدا الحصول على إجابة موّثقة، عندها قد ينتهي النقاش، أو يبداء نقاش جديد على أرضية افضل.

شكرا على اهتمامك​


----------



## د حسين (26 أبريل 2010)

*نقاش هادئ وجميل*

شكرا للأخ زملكاوي لمساعدتي في الرد
وشكرا للأخ جمعة لسؤاله وفتح باب النقاش المفيد​


jomma قال:


> الأخ العزيز والدكتور الفاضل:
> لقد ترددت كثيرا في المشاركة تحديدا في هذا الموضوع لأن جو النقاش مشحون كثيرا، وفي معظم الحالات خرج عن المألوف. لكن لي سؤال آمل أن اجد له جوابا وهو إذا كانت الطاقة المستهلكة للحصول على الهيدروجين أكبر بكثير من الطاقة التي سنحصل عليها من احتراقه، فكيف تم استخدام الهيدروجين طيلة هذه السنوات لتشغيل السيارات؟ ام هل كانت هناك اعتبارات أخرى؟
> 
> سؤالي الثاني: لماذا لا نبتعد قليل عن المحركات الإنفجارية ونحصر المناقشة في خلايا الوقود، وكما نعلم فإن خلية الوقود ليست بآلة حرارية ولا تخضع لقيود دورة كارنوت ولا للقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية، فهي تقوم مباشرة بتحويل طاقة الهيدروجين إلى طاقة كهربائية، والمراجع تشير إلى أن كفاءة خلية الوقود تكون أكبر من كفاءة دورة كارنوت عندما تكون درجة الحرارة العاملة أكبر من (تقريبا) 1500 كلفن، وللخلية الإيزنتروبية قد تصل الكفاءة إلى 100%.


بالنسبة للسؤال الأول : نعم يوجد اعتبارات أخرى حيث أن الهدف ليس توفير الطاقة انما الهدف حماية البيئة من التلوث لأن استهلاك وقود الهيدروجين لايخلف سوى الماء وهو صديق البيئة الأول .
ودواعي الاستعمال الأخرى أن كثيرا من الدول لديها فائض من الطاقة الكهربائية وخاصة ما تولده من الطاقة النووية وتكون كلفة استهلاكه رخيصة وخاصة في الأماكن القريبة من محطات التوليد حيث يتم توفير كلفة النقل عبر الشبكات.... حيث يكون مجديا توليد الهيدروجين وتخزينه باسطوانات أوخزانات معزولة و مبردة الى -253 درجو مئوية ويكون على شكل سائل تحت ضغط خمسين بار وينقل لمحطات تزويد السيارات في باقي أرجاء الدولة ..... وشيئ طبيعي ان تـتـنقل السيارة حاملة خزان هيدروجين ومن المستحيل ان تتحرك مربوطة بأسلاك كهربائية !!!!!!
أما بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني : كلامك صحيح تماما ....التوجه الحالي العالمي والبيئي نحو خلية الوقود والسبب كما تفضلت ... ولكن الصعوبات مازالت تشكل عائق وهي أن خلية الوقود تنتج كهرباء وتحتاج السيارة لمحرك كهربائي ومازالت كلفة ذلك كبيرة جدا والاستطاعات قليلة نسبة للحجم ....ولكنها تبشر بمستقبل جيد جدا حيث أن خلايا الوقود يمكنها استعمال أكثر من نوع من الوقود وهي هادئة وتعمل بمردود يتجاوز 85 % خلافا عن المحركات الحرارية 23% في أحسن الأحوال ...
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق ​


----------



## jomma (26 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا للأخ زملكاوي لمساعدتي في الرد
> 
> وشكرا للأخ جمعة لسؤاله وفتح باب النقاش المفيد​
> بالنسبة للسؤال الأول : نعم يوجد اعتبارات أخرى حيث أن الهدف ليس توفير الطاقة انما الهدف حماية البيئة من التلوث لأن استهلاك وقود الهيدروجين لايخلف سوى الماء وهو صديق البيئة الأول .
> ...


 
شكرا على الإجابة، أيضا بعض الدول مثل كندا تتمتع بمساقط مائية (شلالات) تم استخدامها لتحليل المياه واستخراج الهيدروجين. الآن ممكن أن نخطوا خطوة للأمام، ونسأل جميع الإخوة المهتمين بالموضوع، هل ممكن معرفة كم كيلوجوال من طاقة الهيدروجين يمكن الحصول عليه لكل كيلوجول من الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاجه؟ هل النسبة أكبر أو أصغر من الواحد الصحيح؟

مرة أخرى شكرا على الإجابة الوافية والكافية​


----------



## د حسين (27 أبريل 2010)

*توضيح*




jomma قال:


> هل ممكن معرفة كم كيلوجوال من طاقة الهيدروجين يمكن الحصول عليه لكل كيلوجول من الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاجه؟ هل النسبة أكبر أو أصغر من الواحد الصحيح؟





jomma قال:


>



أخي العزيز تختلف الطاقة المستهلكة حسب طريقة الاستخدام والتحويل ولكنها حتما أقل من الواحد وهذا مانسميه المردود وان مردود أية آلة تحول الطاقة من شكل لآخر هو أقل من الواحد أي نسبة الطاقة الناتجة على الطاقة الداخلة أقل من الواحد دوما .... ولكم الشكر

​


----------



## jomma (27 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز تختلف الطاقة المستهلكة حسب طريقة الاستخدام والتحويل ولكنها حتما أقل من الواحد وهذا مانسميه المردود وان مردود أية آلة تحول الطاقة من شكل لآخر هو أقل من الواحد أي نسبة الطاقة الناتجة على الطاقة الداخلة أقل من الواحد دوما .... ولكم الشكر​


 
الدكتور العزيز: اعلم تماما ان كفاءة اي آلة تقوم بتحويل الطاقة تكون اصغر من الواحد، ولكن هذه ليست عملية تحويل بل عملية فصل او انتاج كمية معينة من الهيدروجين. على سبيل المثال، نحن بالتاكيد عند استخراجنا للنفط وتكريره للحصول على مختلف انواع الوقود نقوم باستهلاك طاقة اقل بكثير من مقدار الطاقة المنتجة، غير ذلك تصبح عملية استخراج وتكرير النفط لا معنى لها. نامل ان يكون قصدي واضح من طرح السؤال، ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أبريل 2010)

jomma قال:


> الدكتور العزيز: اعلم تماما ان كفاءة اي آلة تقوم بتحويل الطاقة تكون اصغر من الواحد، ولكن هذه ليست عملية تحويل بل عملية فصل او انتاج كمية معينة من الهيدروجين. على سبيل المثال، نحن بالتاكيد عند استخراجنا للنفط وتكريره للحصول على مختلف انواع الوقود نقوم باستهلاك طاقة اقل بكثير من مقدار الطاقة المنتجة، غير ذلك تصبح عملية استخراج وتكرير النفط لا معنى لها. نامل ان يكون قصدي واضح من طرح السؤال، ولك جزيل الشكر.



الفارق من وجهة نظري هو أن ما تحلله لتحصل على الهيدروجين هو ماء، وما تحصل عليه نتيجة التفاعل حو أيضا ماء، أي أنك تحلل مادة باستعمال طاقة، ثم تحصل على نفس المادة مرة أخرى

أما في حالة البترول، فالداخل لعملية التكرير هو بترول ويتم فصله وتكريره. بينما نواتج التفاعل ليست بترول مرة أخرى، وإنما نواتج الاحتراق المعروفة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون وبخار الماء وغيرهما


----------



## jomma (27 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> الفارق من وجهة نظري هو أن ما تحلله لتحصل على الهيدروجين هو ماء، وما تحصل عليه نتيجة التفاعل حو أيضا ماء، أي أنك تحلل مادة باستعمال طاقة، ثم تحصل على نفس المادة مرة أخرى
> 
> أما في حالة البترول، فالداخل لعملية التكرير هو بترول ويتم فصله وتكريره. بينما نواتج التفاعل ليست بترول مرة أخرى، وإنما نواتج الاحتراق المعروفة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون وبخار الماء وغيرهما


 
كان سؤالي عن تحليل الماء الى عنصريه الهيدروجين والاكسجين، هنا ما هي علاقة الطاقة المستهلكة ولتكون طاقة كهربائية بالطاقة الكامنة في الهيدروجين المنتج، الموضوع لا يحتاج الى تخمين بل بارقام موثقة، ان كان هذا ممكن.


----------



## jomma (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للدكتور حسين، وللمهندس الزملكاوي:
الإجابة على سؤالي الأخير موجودة في المقالة المرفقة والمأخودة من الموسوعة،
منها نستنتج أننا نحتاج إلى طاقة كهربائية أكبر من الطاقة الكامنة في الهيدروجين المنتج، بذلك نحتاج دائما إلى مصدر خارجي لإنتاج الهيدروجين.

Electrolysis of water
Main article: Electrolysis of water
One important use of electrolysis of water is to produce hydrogen.
2 H2O(l) → 2 H2(g) + O2(g); E0 = +1.229 V​Hydrogen can be used as a fuel for powering internal combustion engines by combustion or electric motors via hydrogen fuel cells (see _Hydrogen vehicle_). This has been suggested as one approach to shift economies of the world from the current state of almost complete dependence upon hydrocarbons for energy (_See hydrogen economy._)
The energy efficiency of water electrolysis varies widely. The efficiency is a measure of what fraction of electrical energy used is actually contained within the hydrogen. Some of the electrical energy is converted to heat, a useless byproduct. Some reports quote efficiencies between 50% and 70%.[4] This efficiency is based on the Lower Heating Value of Hydrogen. The Lower Heating Value of Hydrogen is total thermal energy released when hydrogen is combusted minus the latent heat of vaporisation of the water. This does not represent the total amount of energy within the hydrogen, hence the efficiency is lower than a more strict definition. Other reports quote the theoretical maximum efficiency of electrolysis as being between 80% and 94%.[5] The theoretical maximum considers the total amount of energy absorbed by both the hydrogen and oxygen. These values refer only to the efficiency of converting electrical energy into hydrogen's chemical energy. The energy lost in generating the electricity is not included. For instance, when considering a power plant that converts the heat of nuclear reactions into hydrogen via electrolysis, the total efficiency is more likely to be between 25% and 40%.[1]
NREL found that a kilogram of hydrogen (roughly equivalent to a gallon of gasoline) could be produced by wind powered electrolysis for between $5.55 in the near term and $2.27 in the long term.[6]
About four percent of hydrogen gas produced worldwide is created by electrolysis, and normally used onsite. Hydrogen is used for the creation of ammonia for fertilizer via the Haber process, and converting heavy petroleum sources to lighter fractions via hydrocracking​


----------



## jomma (27 أبريل 2010)

Electrolysis of water
Main article: Electrolysis of water
One important use of electrolysis of water is to produce hydrogen.
2 H2O(l) → 2 H2(g) + O2(g); E0 = +1.229 V
Hydrogen can be used as a fuel for powering internal combustion engines by combustion or electric motors via hydrogen fuel cells (see _Hydrogen vehicle_). This has been suggested as one approach to shift economies of the world from the current state of almost complete dependence upon hydrocarbons for energy (_See hydrogen economy._)
The energy efficiency of water electrolysis varies widely. The efficiency is a measure of what fraction of electrical energy used is actually contained within the hydrogen. Some of the electrical energy is converted to heat, a useless byproduct. Some reports quote efficiencies between 50% and 70%.[4] This efficiency is based on the Lower Heating Value of Hydrogen. The Lower Heating Value of Hydrogen is total thermal energy released when hydrogen is combusted minus the latent heat of vaporisation of the water. This does not represent the total amount of energy within the hydrogen, hence the efficiency is lower than a more strict definition. Other reports quote the theoretical maximum efficiency of electrolysis as being between 80% and 94%.[5] The theoretical maximum considers the total amount of energy absorbed by both the hydrogen and oxygen. These values refer only to the efficiency of converting electrical energy into hydrogen's chemical energy. The energy lost in generating the electricity is not included. For instance, when considering a power plant that converts the heat of nuclear reactions into hydrogen via electrolysis, the total efficiency is more likely to be between 25% and 40%.[1]
NREL found that a kilogram of hydrogen (roughly equivalent to a gallon of gasoline) could be produced by wind powered electrolysis for between $5.55 in the near term and $2.27 in the long term.[6]
About four percent of hydrogen gas produced worldwide is created by electrolysis, and normally used onsite. Hydrogen is used for the creation of ammonia for fertilizer via the Haber process, and converting heavy petroleum sources to lighter fractions via hydrocracking​


----------



## jomma (27 أبريل 2010)

المقالة السابقة تبين ان الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة لانتاج الهيدروجين اكبر من الطاقة الكامنة في الهيدروجين المنتج، وهذا يشير الى ضرورة وجود مصدر خارجي لانتاج الهيدروجين.


----------



## د حسين (28 أبريل 2010)

*أحسنت*

أحسنت يا جمعة ....كلامك علمي وصحيح ويا حبذا لو ذكرت اسم الموسوعة المصدر لأن البعض سيشكك بما ذكرت وشكرا​


----------



## jomma (28 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أحسنت يا جمعة ....كلامك علمي وصحيح ويا حبذا لو ذكرت اسم الموسوعة المصدر لأن البعض سيشكك بما ذكرت وشكرا​


 

د. حسين الرابط كما طلبت ولا مصلحة لأحد في نشر معلومات غير صحيحة

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolysis#Electrolysis_of_water


----------



## ahmedrefai (16 يونيو 2011)

*الحقيقه اناوقعت في هذا الوهم واضعت من القوت ةالجهدوالمال ولم اجد شئ يبشريعني كله كلام ولم اعثر علي انتاج بالمعني المطلوب اللهم النذراليسير من الهيدرجين وان كان هناك احدعنده نجاح في هذاالمجال يعرضة لنا اوحتي يجعل انتاجه تجاريا ويفيد ويستفيد مع تحياتي ahmedrefai
*


----------

